# Windows 10 taskbar sometimes freezes for a few seconds



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I hope you can help me solve a problem that's been irritating me for a while now.

*Occasionally whenever I move my cursor to the taskbar, I notice that it's frozen (as in, I hover some of the icons and there is no selection and I can't interact with them). After a 2-3 seconds, it goes back to normal.*

And here is the weirdest part: this is a new PC and a remember it happening with my previous one as well. I thought it might be a buggy Windows update but the issue does not occur on my laptop. Could be software that's causing it, since I installed mostly the same things on the previous PC and the new one.

Can anyone help me triangulate the cause for this? I have no idea what to look for to find the root of this problem. It's driving me crazy.

Here are my current PC specs if that helps:


Z390M PRO Gaming
Intel i5 9400F
RTX 2060 SUPER
16GB RAM


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Run one program at a time and see if the freezing occurs with that program.


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

lunarlander said:


> Run one program at a time and see if the freezing occurs with that program.


Thanks for the reply!

Since it's an intermittent problem, it might be hard to replicate it when doing that. It might not happen not because it's fixed but because it took longer to happen :/

I was hoping there was a way to check Windows logs to know what was causing the freezes. I have written down the times they last occurred so all I'd need is a way to check what happened at those times, right?

I took a look at Event Viewer but I have no idea what to look for


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

An easier way to check system errors in Event Viewer
Download Mini Tool Box
Click on *Download Now @Bleeping Computer*
Download to your desktop.
Double Click on the Mini Toolbox icon.
Put a Tick in
*List Last 10 Event Viewer Errors*

Leave the Tick in Only Problems - under List Devices
Click Go and let it scan your Pc.
It will then open in Notepad - copy and paste the log file here.


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> An easier way to check system errors in Event Viewer
> Download Mini Tool Box
> Click on *Download Now @Bleeping Computer*
> Download to your desktop.
> ...


Ok, thanks!

I ran this tool after the issue happened again. For reference, it was at 9:03 PM on 06/06. Here is the log: https://pastebin.com/aSGb55zP

Hope you can find something! Cheers!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, please copy and paste the MiniToolBox log below and please post it in English - thanks.


```
MiniToolBox by Farbar  Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Ricardo (administrator) on 06-06-2020 at 21:14:22
Running from "D:\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro  (X64)
Model: System Product Name Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (06/04/2020 09:47:02 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Informações sobre o Serviço de Cópias de Sombra de Volume: não é possível iniciar o Servidor COM com CLSID {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345} e nome CEventSystem. [0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.
]

Error: (06/03/2020 03:37:25 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Nome do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Nome do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Código de exceção: 0xc0000005
Deslocamento da falha: 0x00099d50
ID do processo com falha: 0xf08
Hora de início do aplicativo com falha: 0xOriginWebHelperService.exe0
Caminho do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe1
Caminho do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe2
ID do Relatório: OriginWebHelperService.exe3
Nome completo do pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe4
ID do aplicativo relativo ao pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe5

Error: (06/01/2020 05:30:20 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Nome do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Nome do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Código de exceção: 0xc0000005
Deslocamento da falha: 0x00099d50
ID do processo com falha: 0xe44
Hora de início do aplicativo com falha: 0xOriginWebHelperService.exe0
Caminho do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe1
Caminho do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe2
ID do Relatório: OriginWebHelperService.exe3
Nome completo do pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe4
ID do aplicativo relativo ao pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe5

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Erro do serviço de cópias de sombra de volume: erro inesperado ao chamar a rotina CoCreateInstance.  hr = 0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.
.

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Informações sobre o Serviço de Cópias de Sombra de Volume: não é possível iniciar o Servidor COM com CLSID {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345} e nome CEventSystem. [0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.
]

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Erro do serviço de cópias de sombra de volume: erro inesperado ao chamar a rotina CoCreateInstance.  hr = 0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.
.

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Informações sobre o Serviço de Cópias de Sombra de Volume: não é possível iniciar o Servidor COM com CLSID {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345} e nome CEventSystem. [0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.
]

Error: (05/31/2020 07:22:20 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Nome do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Nome do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Código de exceção: 0xc0000005
Deslocamento da falha: 0x00099d50
ID do processo com falha: 0xef8
Hora de início do aplicativo com falha: 0xOriginWebHelperService.exe0
Caminho do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe1
Caminho do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe2
ID do Relatório: OriginWebHelperService.exe3
Nome completo do pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe4
ID do aplicativo relativo ao pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe5

Error: (05/29/2020 11:04:23 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Nome do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Nome do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Código de exceção: 0xc0000005
Deslocamento da falha: 0x00099d50
ID do processo com falha: 0xf50
Hora de início do aplicativo com falha: 0xOriginWebHelperService.exe0
Caminho do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe1
Caminho do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe2
ID do Relatório: OriginWebHelperService.exe3
Nome completo do pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe4
ID do aplicativo relativo ao pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe5

Error: (05/28/2020 11:27:17 AM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Nome do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Nome do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe, versão: 10.5.57.35162, carimbo de data/hora: 0x5df243e3
Código de exceção: 0xc0000005
Deslocamento da falha: 0x00099d50
ID do processo com falha: 0xf30
Hora de início do aplicativo com falha: 0xOriginWebHelperService.exe0
Caminho do aplicativo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe1
Caminho do módulo com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe2
ID do Relatório: OriginWebHelperService.exe3
Nome completo do pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe4
ID do aplicativo relativo ao pacote com falha: OriginWebHelperService.exe5

System errors:
=============
Error: (06/06/2020 09:07:20 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: O serviço Serviço de transferência inteligente de tela de fundo terminou com o seguinte erro específico de serviço:
%%2147500053 = A classe está configurada para execução com uma identificação de segurança distinta do chamador

Error: (06/06/2020 09:07:20 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client) (User: AUTORIDADE NT)
Description: Falha ao iniciar o serviço do BITS. Erro 2147500053.

Error: (06/06/2020 03:41:24 PM) (Source: VBoxNetLwf) (User: )
Description: O driver detectou um erro interno do driver em \Device\VBoxNetLwf.

Error: (06/06/2020 03:40:34 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Não foi possível iniciar o serviço Steam Client Service devido ao seguinte erro:
%%1053 = O serviço não respondeu à requisição de início ou controle em tempo hábil.

Error: (06/06/2020 03:40:34 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: Tempo limite esgotado (30000 milissegundos) ao aguardar a conexão do serviço Steam Client Service.

Error: (06/06/2020 03:39:36 PM) (Source: VBoxNetLwf) (User: )
Description: O driver detectou um erro interno do driver em \Device\VBoxNetLwf.

Error: (06/06/2020 03:39:36 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig) (User: AUTORIDADE NT)
Description: Falha na inicialização do Módulo de Extensibilidade de WLAN.

Caminho do Módulo: C:\windows\system32\Rtlihvs.dll
Código de Erro: 126

Error: (06/06/2020 03:39:36 PM) (Source: VBoxNetLwf) (User: )
Description: O driver detectou um erro interno do driver em \Device\VBoxNetLwf.

Error: (06/04/2020 09:49:21 PM) (Source: VBoxNetLwf) (User: )
Description: O driver detectou um erro interno do driver em \Device\VBoxNetLwf.

Error: (06/04/2020 09:47:34 PM) (Source: VBoxNetLwf) (User: )
Description: O driver detectou um erro interno do driver em \Device\VBoxNetLwf.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (06/04/2020 09:47:02 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345}CEventSystem0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.

Error: (06/03/2020 03:37:25 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3c000000500099d50f0801d639d5fc4027ceC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe87f65ab2-9dfd-46b8-984b-d5333ba88f29

Error: (06/01/2020 05:30:20 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3c000000500099d50e4401d63853749cdab5C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe359e9af7-c34c-43b7-acc7-50c03e76ba80

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345}CEventSystem0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.

Error: (05/31/2020 10:56:28 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345}CEventSystem0x8007045b, O sistema está sendo desligado.

Error: (05/31/2020 07:22:20 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3c000000500099d50ef801d63799ef984c02C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exed752f7c1-c7fe-4572-88da-c66f78f75e20

Error: (05/29/2020 11:04:23 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3c000000500099d50f5001d636269096c8e4C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe9511a7b4-cbe7-45c8-9493-2109e1885352

Error: (05/28/2020 11:27:17 AM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3OriginWebHelperService.exe10.5.57.351625df243e3c000000500099d50f3001d634fc13d62fa1C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe179b23f2-b4c4-41c5-bf8f-300f44f11325

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
  Date: 2020-01-20 22:57:43.693
  Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

**** End of log ****
```
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, I think it came out like that because of my OS language. Is there a way to change how the log is generated in that tool?

Here is the information from tsginfo:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20191107123104.000000-180
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9400F CPU @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 6
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER
Hard Drives: C: 442 GB (338 GB Free); D: 929 GB (489 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. TUF Z390M-PRO GAMING, ver Rev X.0x, s/n 190245629200055
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Google translate has a 3900 character limit - I cannot translate it for you.
======
Try System File Checker.
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste] *sfc /scannow* 
Press Enter.
Let it run until it has completed the scan.

Restart your pc and let us know if it has helped.


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Google translate has a 3900 character limit - I cannot translate it for you.
> ======
> Try System File Checker.
> In the search box type > *cmd*
> ...


Yeah, I ran this sfc scan and something called a dism, both of which I saw on an article somewhere. Those found no errors and the problem persisted 

As for the log, I meant if there's a way to generate it in English. I just downloaded the tool and followed the instructions...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check My-Event-Viewer - first post back what it says under Applications.

https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/my_event_viewer.html

Download link at the bottom of the page

https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myeventviewer-x64.zip


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Check My-Event-Viewer - first post back what it says under Applications.
> 
> https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/my_event_viewer.html
> 
> ...


Ok, I tried running this tool and it would consistently crash after the numbers get too high...

Then I tried pressing Stop after it got to a certain number and it gave me an "incorrect parameter" error, but still showed me a list.

It seems to always happen after Windows service "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" was toggled from On Demand to Automatic. And then from Automatic back to On Demand (there are two entries, one right next to the other).

I noticed another entry that always has an entry at the time the freezing happens: Updated Windows Defender status successfully to SECURITY_PRODUCT_STATE_ON


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

What made your enter Services to change "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" ?
I would leave "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" set to Automatic.

Are there any other changes you made there?
Does the pc have all of the latest Windows updates installed?


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> What made your enter Services to change "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" ?
> I would leave "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" set to Automatic.
> 
> Are there any other changes you made there?
> Does the pc have all of the latest Windows updates installed?


Oh no, those are the messages I saw at Event Viewer at the times the freezing happened. So the ones with Background Intelligent Transfer Service were like this:



> The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from auto start to demand start.


and a short while later



> The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from demand start to auto start.


That is why I figured Windows toggling it back and forth could be causing the issue but I didn't mess with it in services.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

rick_meadows said:


> Since it's *an intermittent problem*, it might be hard to replicate it when doing that. It might not happen not because it's fixed but because it took longer to happen :/


How often does this freeze up of your system happen - daily, once a week?
Most of the start up errors in Event Viewer are corrected in a blink of an eye and the system starts up without any problem.
That sometimes, not always, applies to the Application and System errors that are logged there.
That said, if you can find a way to post the Event Viewer log file it may help us solve your problem.


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> How often does this freeze up of your system happen - daily, once a week?
> Most of the start up errors in Event Viewer are corrected in a blink of an eye and the system starts up without any problem.
> That sometimes, not always, applies to the Application and System errors that are logged there.
> That said, if you can find a way to post the Event Viewer log file it may help us solve your problem.


It's a least once a day, usually more.

I feel like the fact that this also happened to my previous PC might be important. This new one is all new parts except for the HDD, which I kept as a secondary drive and installed a new SSD for the OS.

Then this might mean the issue might be at 1) the HDD or 2) any software I might have installed on both PCs and is causing this freezing. I was hoping there was a straightforward way to pinpoint this (like detect if any specific software is causing the freezing by looking at logs).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you have Malwarebytes Anti-Malware program installed on your pc?
If yes, scan your pc with it - remove all that it finds and post the logfile below.

Meanwhile download Malwarebytes AdwCleaner.
https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

Click the Free Download button and save to your desktop.
Click on the adwcleaner desktop icon to load the main window.
Click the Scan Now.

If it finds no threats > click Skip Basic Repair, then close the window.
'Do NOT click the Run Basic Repair button '

If any threats are found - you will see the list of threats.
Check that the complete list is selected and then click Clean & Repair.

When the repair process has finished > restart your computer.
Start up AdwCleaner again, then click on > Log Files.
Double click the file that lists the current date - it will now load in Notepad.
Copy and paste the logfile below.

https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...520114-Malwarebytes-AdwCleaner-scan-and-clean


----------



## rick_meadows (Jan 15, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Do you have Malwarebytes Anti-Malware program installed on your pc?
> If yes, scan your pc with it - remove all that it finds and post the logfile below.
> 
> Meanwhile download Malwarebytes AdwCleaner.
> ...


Thanks for the help!

I installed Malwarebytes and ran the scan as instructed. It showed 0 threats.

This is driving me mad...

I have considered a clean reinstall of Windows but since the issue also happened at my previous PC, this does not seem like an effective solution to compensate for how radical it is.

I have already tried disabling background applications I have one by one and the problem persists. I also keep seeing "Updated Windows Defender status successfully to SECURITY_PRODUCT_STATE_ON" every single time the freezing happened. It can't be a coincidence, right? Is there a way to completely disable Defender to test this (I don't care how unsafe it might be, I just want this issue to stop)?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did I ask and did you answer - have you installed all Windows updates?
Try a offline scan with Defender - let us know if that helps.

How to Perform a Windows Defender Offline Scan in Windows 10
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/42305-windows-defender-offline-scan-windows-10-a.html


----------

